# Telescoping eyes and deaths



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello I am looking for some help urgently I have some Trophs in my display tank that have telescoping eyes and I have had some die in last few days. What is the best method to cure them. Today i dosed with Metro, and I have some maracyn 2 coming in on order. I have taken out the purigen from my cannisters. This is for a 120gal tank.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like you might be dealing with bloat. Notice any signs of swelling in the abdomen and loss of appetite? Metro is a good med, some have had success with clout as well.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

could be related to osmotic issues, make sure the pH is up, hard water, add salt and heavy water changes, get rid of any nitrates. Filter change? maybe time for it. Just some first line defense before pumping meds to it. IMHO.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure sounds like bloat to me. I've had that happen when I used to keep Tropheus. Metro works well but is notoriously difficult to dissolve in water thus making it tough to get into the fish. I don't believe it is a medication that they can simply absorb easily unless it is ingested. If the fish are still eating, I'd suggest some food that already has metro in it like this Ken's Premium Metronidazole & Garlic Flake


----------

